# Cleaning carbs on 02 Prairie



## Patdaddy (Oct 20, 2010)

Need to get float bowls off the carb of 02 prairie! Would it be easier to just remove the carbs or try it with carbs still intact!! Scared of stripping screws!! What would you fellas recommend??Never been removed!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I would think you could get to all the screws better with the carb off.... If theres enough room you may be able to get ahold of the head of the screws with a pair of vise-grip pliers and break them loose if they are too bad to just back out with a screwdriver.


----------



## RENETROY (Nov 7, 2010)

I did mine last month and it is much easier to take them off. Also make sure you take your time and make sure everything you take off you clean and blow carb cleaner through every hole, then blown air through. Better to do it rite the first time, then have to take it all apart again. Just my 2cents.if you strip any of the screws, there easy to get out with channel locks.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I have taken a dremel to a stripped phillips head and cut a slot for a regular screwdriver in a pinch.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've done it with them on and its a pain but doable. Easier to just take them off.


----------

